# Hydrogen Breath test for fructose



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Just been tested positive for the above. Whilst I wait for the Drs report can anyone advise me as to what exactly this means?
Fructose malabsorption?
SIBO?
Lactose, glucose and fructose intolerance/ malabsorption?

When I had the test I was advised that I would not need separate testing for lactose and glucose due to the fact that if fructose was positive than the other two would also be. Is that correct?

Anyone got any natural remedies? No doubt I will be prescribed antioiotics but we all know they probably got me into this mess int he first place!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

SIBO is WHEN you react to a sugar that all human beings will make gas from.

Fructose is only when you can't absorb fructose and it isn't so much about WHEN you make the peak of gas production as IF you make the peak.

So it doesn't mean SIBO. SIBO is WHEN you make the gas not IF you make the gas.

Treatment for fructose malabsorption is avoiding fructose in the diet. You could see the Low FODMAP diet, it limits all the fermentables including lactose and fructose. Glucose isn't fermentable, they do that SIBO because if you dump enough in all at once no human can absorb it all and it will give you a sense of WHEN the gas is produced, not IF the gas is produced.

I think you can be either fructose or lactose intolerant, so I don't know if all have to be equally problematic if they test only for one.

Even if you have SIBO and even if they clear it with antibiotics if you have a malabsorption problem you would have to be on the strict diet as dumping all that fermentable sugar into the colon where the bacteria should be will still cause a boatload of symptoms.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

You might be interested in this article (link below). A recent study was done using primates that shows there may (not definitely) be a link between dietary fructose, liver damage, and symptoms of "leaky gut". Apparently fructose may have the ability to compromise the "protective" ability of the intestinal lining. There seems to be a definite link with liver damage as well.

Having fructose malabsorption can predispose you to SIBO, though not necessarily... glucose should not have this effect at all since, as Kathleen said, it is readily absorbed leaving little as substrate in the intestine.

http://www.alnmag.com/news/dietary-fructose-causes-liver-damage-animal-model


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Kathleen and Faze action. Both very useful and interesting.
I have been worried about the impact on my liver but the Drs do not seem to be interested! So that article is a huge help.

Also spoke to the hospital to clarify whether I still need lactose or glucose testing and she said I do so having lactose test tomorrow ( seems putting poison into my body is the only way to know for sure what is going on inside) :-(


----------

